#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Tough interview questions

## mangzee

hi friends.......here are some of the tough interview questions which u may face......  :): 





  Similar Threads: Ten Tough Questions For An Interview-Interview Questions & Answers Pdf Download ISRO Interview Experience And Interview Questions Ten Tough Questions For An Interview-Interview Questions & Answers The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions - How to face interview tricks The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions How to face interview tricks

----------


## sciengprof

The better tag for your post would be "tough interview questions made easy".
just the suggestion.

----------


## colakyngo

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit: *Communication skills interview questions*

Best regards.

----------


## hambim336

Hi,

Good ideal, pls try to keep posting. I like this topic very much and I will digged this one. Tks again.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit: Civil engineering interview questions


Best regards.

----------


## jenny2765

*The Best questions to Tough Interview Questions*.You can more consult.
1.*Tell me about yourself.
2.**Where do you see yourself five years from now?
3.**Describe a major goal you've set for yourself recently.
4.**Now that you've had a chance to learn more about us, what would you change about our company?
5.**We all have weaknesses. What are some of your major weaknesses?*

----------


## murugesh.royal

I am unable to download .......it...........

----------

